# Increase levels of progesterone!



## Lana Farrell

Has anyone managed to increase their progesterone levels? I think mine are low and this may be affecting my cycles and the luteal phase. I'm still chasing that BFP. Anyone have any tips? 

Wishing everyone good luck xxx


----------



## MamaBear1211

I too am looking for tips on how to increase my progesterone. After two rounds of Clomid, I am still stuck at 13 and she said it should be more around 20. She did give me a RX calls Prometrium, 200MG to take next month with another round of Clomid, but is there any other way to increase it?


----------



## Lana Farrell

In not taking anything like that as I havnt spoken to my dr about it yet. But I wanted to naturally increase it because Iv read this is possible... 

There's a supplement called chasteberry or vitex that apparently can help it! Also eating certain foods too. I think I will order it. 

Xxx wishing you all the luck


----------



## xJG30

https://i266.photobucket.com/albums/ii269/theogrit/sign%20or%20English%20smilies/2sgn054groupwelcome.gif​


----------



## laura_019

I have PCOS so I'm in the same boat as you. I've recently started taking Femaprin after reading so many success stories. It's a combination of Vitex and Vitamin. Because it's an herb, it takes 3 months to really see it's full benefits. I'm on week 3 and already seeing great improvements!


----------



## laura_019

Vitamin B6 ! oops


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BnB! Good luck :)


----------



## Lana Farrell

Laura, I hope that works for you. Let me know if it does help your hormones/cycles/ovulation. I'd be really interested. Iv been taking b complex and folic now for a few weeks and bee propolis and royal jelly supps, and Iv seen a difference already. I can't believe it. (Just had a 30 day cycle with a luteal phase of 14 days!!!!!!)
FYI Sod's law, my OH was so ill during my ovulation week we couldn't even try this cycle, very very frustrating. I even felt different this month and could just feel I was going to ovulate. 
I havnt taken vitex yet as I'm a bit unsure because I'm still breastfeeding my 7 month old. 
Good luck x


----------



## robinsonmom

Lana Farrell said:


> Laura, I hope that works for you. Let me know if it does help your hormones/cycles/ovulation. I'd be really interested. Iv been taking b complex and folic now for a few weeks and bee propolis and royal jelly supps, and Iv seen a difference already. I can't believe it. (Just had a 30 day cycle with a luteal phase of 14 days!!!!!!)
> FYI Sod's law, my OH was so ill during my ovulation week we couldn't even try this cycle, very very frustrating. I even felt different this month and could just feel I was going to ovulate.
> I havnt taken vitex yet as I'm a bit unsure because I'm still breastfeeding my 7 month old.
> Good luck x

Congrats I know how good that feels. GL next cycle.


----------



## tallybee

Hiya :wave: welcome to the boards xx sorry I don't know about your specific question but I hope you get some answers x


----------



## laura_019

Lana Farrell said:


> Laura, I hope that works for you. Let me know if it does help your hormones/cycles/ovulation. I'd be really interested. Iv been taking b complex and folic now for a few weeks and bee propolis and royal jelly supps, and Iv seen a difference already. I can't believe it. (Just had a 30 day cycle with a luteal phase of 14 days!!!!!!)
> FYI Sod's law, my OH was so ill during my ovulation week we couldn't even try this cycle, very very frustrating. I even felt different this month and could just feel I was going to ovulate.
> I havnt taken vitex yet as I'm a bit unsure because I'm still breastfeeding my 7 month old.
> Good luck x

I know this board is old now, but just wanted to give you an update on the Femaprin supplement. My first cycle of BCP has been really long, but I actually ovulated on CD 27!! I've never been able to ovulate on my own. Today I'm DPO 8 and waiting another couple days to test! :)


----------



## Lana Farrell

Congratulations that's amazing. I'm happy it's working for you and you ovulated. Lots of baby dust to you!

Update on me, I'm still taking the supps religiously and seeing a longer luteal phase and having positive ovulation tests. However I still have spotting and a lower right pain that I get after ovulation. I spot everyday up to my period. I'm thinking this could be affecting my fertility but have no idea what it could be. Doctor tested my progesterone an it was 42! 
I'm still continuing to try though and having an ultrasound soon.... May even need another laparoscopy...


----------



## laura_019

Last time I tried coming off BCP I was spotting every day, no period at all. That's when I was diagnosed with PCOS. Good luck to you and I hope everything works out!! :)


----------



## x__amour

I have not but just wanted to say welcome and best of luck!


----------

